# Bars with Sky Sports?



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking for a bar with Sky Sports in Dubai, ideally in the JBR/Marina sort of area.

Want to watch the Wembley Cup tonight and Sunday (Celtic, Al Alhy, Spurs and Barcelona).

thanks


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

MIGHT be on at The Underground in Habtoor Grand. They don't have Sky Sports but they have just about every other channel available that could show it

Take it you're an Al Alhy fan then?!!!!


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> MIGHT be on at The Underground in Habtoor Grand. They don't have Sky Sports but they have just about every other channel available that could show it
> 
> Take it you're an Al Alhy fan then?!!!!


Oh aye, born and bred!! There are loads of us egyptians in the parkhead area!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Is that why they walk funny down that way!!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Mate the game was on Al-Jazeera Sports +1 & +3, Al-Hayat Channel, Alahly Club Channel and Nilsesports....

The same for tomorrow's game....

Some score btw 5-0.... Hail Hail!


----------

